
Apollo 17 at Shorty Crater - harold
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap071214.html
======
winestock
Quote:"Now thirty five years later, Cernan and Schmitt are still the last to
walk on the Moon."

That page was last updated in December of 2007, so add another four years.

How many people in this forum can truthfully say this sentence: "Man has not
walked on the moon in my lifetime."

Say it again. Say it again. Say it again until righteous rage makes you want
to spit on all of the bureaucrats, activists, and other parasites who clipped
humanity's wings.

Repeat after me: "Man has not walked on the moon in my lifetime."

~~~
simonh
Absolutely, what we need to solve all humanity's problems is more moon rock.
If only we had enough moon rocks, things would be just so much better. Why
can't the paper pushers and beureaucrats just get with the program and give us
our moon rocks?

How much moon rock do you think we need? A dozen tons? A hundred tons? Wow,
imagine what we could achieve with a hundred tons of moon rock. Why, the sky's
the limit!

Which pressing need of humanity for moon rocks do you think we should tackle
first?

~~~
jlgreco
Do you really think the reason we have not returned is because the resources
were diverted to solve "humanities problems"?

~~~
simonh
They were diverted to solve some problems faced by some humans. Problems that
would not have been solved otherwise.

------
jerrya
That photograph of them on the edge of the crater is wonderfully dramatic.
Makes me wonder what instructions they had, precautions they took,
preparations they made to make sure they didn't tumble in accidentally.

------
markbnine
A bunch more Apollo panoramas. . . [http://astrogeology.usgs.gov/maps/Moon-
Apollo-Landing-Panora...](http://astrogeology.usgs.gov/maps/Moon-Apollo-
Landing-Panoramas)

------
Luc
This is a beautiful image, but I think the colours are a bit off. There's some
vertical red banding especially on the left of the image that I can't un-see.
I emailed the person who made these about this once, and he mentioned he had a
slight colour-blindness.

I know there's some colour on the moon, but I don't think it's as much as this
image suggests.

------
andrewfelix
Not to feed the conspiracy nuts...but why are the shadows on the left and
right of the shot being cast in different directions?

~~~
ricardobeat
Many features in moon photographs are bizarre, I don't blame the nuts too
much...

In this crop from a panorama, for example, the rover seems completely out of
proportion, like a miniature: <http://cl.ly/3M0v0S3R2M2N3h180Q1W>

Compare the size of the footprint and the stones in the left side, to the
stones near the rover. Either the moon has some weird rock distributions, the
image is highly deformed, or this is a fake :) The fact that for multiple
generations we haven't been up there again just contributes to the idea.

~~~
zerohp
That photo is obviously a composite of multiple shots. You see strange
deformations like that all the time in composite shots.

If we apply Occam's razor, the simplest explanation is that they went to the
moon. Over 350,000 people were involved at a total cost of $140 billion of
todays dollars. I've never heard anyone deny that we had the capability to
land on the moon. The rockets, vehicles and astronauts were all real. The
evidence is too monumental. For the moon landings to be a hoax, it would
require everything that it takes to complete the mission and an extra group of
people to do all the work of faking it.

~~~
buyx
Agreed. People seem to overestimate the power of the government to fake
things. If it was that easy to pull off a hoax of that magnitude, it is quite
likely that WMDs would have been "found" in Iraq after the invasion.

